# Bent aluminum rail



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Do to an unfortunate accident, I have a bent aluminum rail on the front port side of the 'ol glastron. Does anyone have a good tip for straightening it out? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess I should have posted this in the repairs section....maybe I will post it there also.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Call Tim at Breeze Fabricators he may be able to help 554-6172


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen parts for them at west marine if that helps at all. On the glastron we used to have I remember them being fairly weak when you'd hold on to them to get in or out of the boat, as it was a 79'. If you planned on keeping the boat for a while still and the price isn't bad, welded alum rails would be easy to duplicate and look pretty sweet!

Or you could do what my grandpa did to ours years ago when the cast alum "T" broke on ours, fix it with flatted 1/2 copper tubing(to make a strap) and some small bolts with lock washers....lmao... he could fix some shit up!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Once tubing is bent, straightening it out is almost impossible. That is to say you may get it close, but you will always tell it's been damaged.



If you replace them. Tim @ Breeze Fab can make them out of 1 1/4in pipe. Not only is this stronger, but it actually feels better with your hand wrpped around it.



This was a bow rail they did out of 1 1/4in. It's much more user friendly, with no flexing under a person's weight hanging on it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

or you could just get drunk and fall on the starboard rail......jeremy:usaflag


----------

